# Bless the Lord



## formula1 (Apr 19, 2012)

I hope my brothers and sisters will take the time to listen and Bless the Lord with me.


----------



## thedeacon (Apr 19, 2012)

Fantastic, very comforting and makes you think. I like that.


----------



## formula1 (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re:*

Everytime I hear it, I just want to worship God all the more.  There's just something about the song that puts my thoughs on things above.  God Bless!


----------



## WELLS8230 (Apr 20, 2012)

let's pray for mercy and blessings! sure don't want justice!


----------

